# anyone having problems with spam assasin update?



## edhunter (Apr 21, 2009)

Hello guys.

Recently i noticed that I cannot update spam assasins defs using sa-update. Here is what i got.

```
#:> sa-update
http: request failed: 500 Can't connect to spamassassin.kluge.net:80 (Bad hostname 'spamassassin.kluge.net'): 500 Can't connect to spamassassin.kluge.net:80 (Bad hostname 'spamassassin.kluge.net')
channel: could not find working mirror, channel failed
```

I am using latest version of SA from ports (p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.2.5_2)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2009)

I have this in /var/db/spamassassin/3.002005/updates_spamassassin_org:


```
> cat [B]MIRRORED.BY[/B]
# test mirror: zone, cached via Coral
#http://buildbot.spamassassin.org.nyud.net:8090/updatestage/
http://daryl.dostech.ca/sa-update/asf/ weight=5
http://www.sa-update.pccc.com/ weight=5
```


----------



## edhunter (Apr 21, 2009)

wow 10x 
While I was "grepping" for "spamassassin.kluge.net" I missed that part of sa is in /var/db

10x a lot
I added the mirrors you are using and now there are no problems.


----------

